# disable sound driver 9.0-RC2



## rianav (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello all,

Is it possible to disable/blacklist the kernel sound drivers in 9.0-RC2? I ask based on this: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=160964


I read in the man page: 


```
snd_driver_load 
 (â€œNO â€ ) If set to â€œYES ,â€ this option loads all available drivers. 
snd_hda_load 
 (â€œNO â€ ) If set to â€œYES ,â€ only the Intel High Definition Audio bridge device driver and dependent modules will be loaded.
```

so I modified /boot/loader.conf to:


```
cat /boot/loader.conf 
nvidia_load="YES"
snd_driver_load="NO"
snd_hda_load="NO"
```

but on logging in:


```
verian% cat /dev/sndstat 
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> (play/rec)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> (play)
```

still appears.

Is there a different method than in the man page?

Thank you.

Regards.


----------



## phoenix (Dec 1, 2011)

Compile a custom kernel that doesn't include any sound drivers.  The GENERIC kernel on 9.0 includes support for sound.


----------



## rianav (Dec 2, 2011)

OK, I'll try that presently.

Cheers.


----------

